# Mahindra oil filter



## plowboy1

Can anyone help me crossref. an engine oil filter for a Mahindra 4500. My dealer is expensive and not close by. Tried the Wix site but they were unable to help(?) Who else might? Thanks


----------



## Sylvain57

I've got the same issue. Fram and others don't even list Mahindra as a make! I have a 3525 in need badly! oil light on!
help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Must not be a dealer for Mahindra around. Have you tried your local co op?


----------



## sundug

Try- http://reubicontractorparts.com I just got two oil filters for my Mahindra 6500 for $9 each. Doug


----------



## DPSBrady

Try Bill's Tractor, he has tons of parts/filters at good prices.


----------

